# How many quick-loads do you take?



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 4, 2012)

Me, I take two, in addition to the load in my rifle.  Probably one quick-load too many, but you never know when that buck of a lifetime will come by after you've already shot that doe, and then require two shots to finish off.

If I need more, my powder and shot box is always in the truck three hundred yards away.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Oct 4, 2012)

Due to crazy laws by some guy named Murphy I take six quick loads and fifteen or twenty primers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2012)

I just grab my rifleman`s pouch, and powderhorn when I reach for my rifle. There`s aplenty in there for anything, includin` the tools to take care of either my flintlock or percussion rifles.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 4, 2012)

Loaded rifle-two quick loads for me.


----------



## tcward (Oct 4, 2012)

2 and a tin of caps.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 4, 2012)

I usually take 3 or 4. Plus some loose makin's


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 5, 2012)

3 in my bag and 1 loaded in the gun.


----------



## Flintrock (Oct 5, 2012)

Three with different colors so that I can pick one to use the powder as priming powder if I need to.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 5, 2012)

3-4 plus one in the gun. I have ran out before with 2 plus 1 in the gun.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 5, 2012)

My rifle and my possibles bag! Don't recall Ole Danil Boone or Davy Crokett having speed loaders other than a bullet block!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2012)

I always take 3 and have ran out before!! That will happen when you run up on a load of freshly turned out wild hogs!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just grab my rifleman`s pouch, and powderhorn when I reach for my rifle. There`s aplenty in there for anything, includin` the tools to take care of my flintlock rifles.



Same here.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 5, 2012)

FrontierGander said:


> 3 in my bag and 1 loaded in the gun.




Same for me!


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Oct 15, 2012)

Bushwhacker said:


> Due to crazy laws by some guy named Murphy I take six quick loads and fifteen or twenty primers.




You were a Boy Scout weren't you.


----------



## Stroker (Nov 20, 2012)

1+3 and 3 primers on the quick load strips plus 10 or 12 primers in a pouch.


----------



## Jagter (Nov 20, 2012)

I take one in the gun and 3 extra.

PS nice Bushbuck


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 20, 2012)

Whiteeagle said:


> My rifle and my possibles bag! Don't recall Ole Danil Boone or Davy Crokett having speed loaders other than a bullet block!


 
Back in them days they would have called it something else. They would have carried them in a separate pouch as well, and generally only used em for war as they were not as accurate as the normal load since they used an under sized ball for ease of loading (aint got time to swab the bore in battle).


----------



## weekender (Dec 24, 2012)

the gun plus 4 extras, have never ran out, know others that have, I had rather tote extra than deal with the disappointment of coming up short.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

loaded gun and two QL's in the pocket.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Three speed loaders but I will also toss a back of bullets, primers, and pellets in my bag as well.   You never can have enough ammo


----------



## donald-f (Dec 25, 2012)

I carry as many as I have tags for. ( always looking for a great day in the woods)


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 25, 2012)

3-4 with gun loaded


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Dec 25, 2012)

2 Plus A Loaded Gun!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Dec 25, 2012)

Loaded gun plus 4 and a box of primers


----------



## HotDog (Dec 29, 2012)

Loaded gun plus two. I'm getting to old to drag more than three deer a day.


----------

